# Walkley Clogs Museum - Jul 18



## UrbandonedTeam (Jul 10, 2018)

Surprised this site was still there when I came across it, thought it had been demolished long ago seen as I haven't seen it on here for a while.



Walkley Clogs Museum











The mill itself was built in the late 1800's, but was bought by the owner of Walkley Clogs in 1978, and they continued to manufacture clogs for a good 30 years. The clog factory was one of the Calder Valley's most popular tourist attractions during the 1980s but began to wind down during the 1990s after a devastating fire which happened in December 1990. The building closed in 1999, and has been waiting for apartment approval for some time now.



It would be fascinating to see how the place looked open but the lack of security on it allows it to be vandalised and stolen from very easily, as well as it's location in quite a peaceful village. On first sighting, it appears that decent security measures have taken place but that isn't true when you look deeper.



A lovely large site by a river in a picturesque valley, perfect.



You will have to excuse my light painting on this one, the tripod was left at home accidentally so everything is handheld.



Upon entry, we were surrounded by huge machines with blockings around them, meaning that they must have been on display at the time the building was a museum. One thing I don't understand about this place is the fact that these machines, surely very old and precious were kept at a museum to maintain their state yet when it has closed, they remain here rather than being transferred.










In addition, there was also display cases, leaflet boxes and other furniture you'd expect to see in a museum.










The other half of the bottom floor featured various shops that reminded me of Botany Bay, if any of you know what that is.. Someone had removed this lovely guy from the Halloween walkthrough which did give us a fright when I shined my torch on it.

















Moving up a floor, we found some more machines and the museum's gift shop and cafe.










The next floor featured the most oddities, there was many old items gathering dust, Santa's grotto and a play area. Sadly, the slide was a no go as I didn't fancy pigeon shit all down my back.































The 'Dear Santa' letters was really sad and a little bit creepy. People's childhood strung up on a wall, lost in decay.
























And that's all! Hopefully if this site gets converted the machines and other artefacts are salvaged.



Here you can find my documentary-styled video on this building, covering the past, present and future through cinematics and narration:





Thanks for reading


----------



## smiler (Jul 10, 2018)

Interesting report and good pics, pity about the slide, you folks have more sense than is good for you, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Ferox (Jul 10, 2018)

I was talking to someone about this at the weekend. I thought is had gone also. Nice pics mate


----------



## triumph51 (Jul 10, 2018)

wow great find.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 10, 2018)

Forgotten about this place. Thank you for reminding me of it with your excellent report.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 11, 2018)

Like others said can't believe this is still about you got some nice shots there.bet you could have fun in there


----------



## Hippie Alien (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice pictures, I thought this place had long gone. I really enjoyed it in here when I went looks like a few things have been taken out in the past year


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 18, 2018)

I wuda shat meself for sure if I'd turned on me torch and seen that scary fuckwit lying in the pram!! i fink I wuda had to have gone on the slide though, probably wuda tried to stop myself as you most sensibly did but then talked myself into it in the end lol


----------

